# Orange or Red on the LX10



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all. Long time Colnago lover first time buyer. I picked up a used C40 and now waiting on shipping. I am not 100% sure of the paint, but think it might be a LX10. Black, white and some blue for sure...but can't tell if the other accent color is red or orange. Hard to tell from various pix. Anyone have one or know for sure?

I am pretty excited to get it and build it up...but starting to second guess my C.King mango headset and a few other orange pieces I have bought.:blush2: 

The second picture is from the seller on ebay of my actual bike. Sue looks orange to me. Wonder if it is the lighting. The first pic I found online. Mine is the HP version.

Also, can anyone make a guess at the year. I am thinking 2003 or 2004. The seller said he thought the BB insert was Ti and not Al. If true would that make it a 2004? So fired up to get this and ride it. Campy 10s Record if you were wondering. The wife has a Pinarello so I just had to swap out my Kestrel for an IT ride.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LX10 has orange in the mix not red.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> LX10 has orange in the mix not red.


Oh man you just make my day. Thanks for the quick reply. Is there one defenative location for paint pictures and numbers? I find a few here and there, but nothing too detailed.

Below is a pic of my early 90s ride turned fixie last year. Can you guess why I was hoping for my C40 to be orange? Sorry it is not a Colnago, for all of you purists...turn away...you have been warned.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nice bars

There was a web site www.colnagoframes.com with all the color codes, but it was shut down not long ago

there is this one now

http://www.colnago.org.uk/

BTW you stole that frame from Ride-Fly, he was looking at it

My LX10 has an almost golden orange hue


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stole it!!?? I have really been wanting a C50 forever, bit on several as much as 2,200 + but they all had to have some orange in them. I always was the 2nd highest bidder and felt bad I did not bid more. The only reason I bid on this C40 was because it was an HP version. Any advice on the year?

At this point I have too many bikes and they won't make me any faster at my age/weight so I have to love the look of them as well as being classics. I was a bit surprised the bidding did not go higher, but I had a lot higer bid in the works, so was a bit bummed with only 2 bidders (me and the guy who jacked my bid up) that I was not the sole bidder and saved a 100+ dollars.

Sorry to the forum member I beat out...but this is my first Colnago and it WILL get ridden not just be wall art, so hopefully that counts for something. Stop by Baltimore and you can take it for a spin anytime you like.

I do think it was a pretty good price considering shipping was low. So yea, maybe I did steal it. Especially considering the time of year. I have been doing most of my bike "hunting" in the winter months.

BTW, I dig the Ram bars, but like my Deda Alanera integrated a bit more I think.

Lets see some pix of Salsa's and other LX10s, that is what mine is, right?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6v5acJk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

congratulations, you will not be disapointed, the C-40 is a wonderful frame and the HP model is probably from early 2003.

You got it on a beautiful Paintscheme, usually the HPs came on NL paintschemes the last LX are from 2002 I think.

and about Ride-Fly it is just a joke, he is looking for his C-40 since a while and then you got it first 

I love mine madly

winter mode










summer mode ( with the neutrons, need some Vittorias )










Orange accents detail


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I knew you were kidding about Ride-Fly. After you posted that I read a few of his posts...not to worry his is out there. I have been after a Colnago since the early 90s when we got a Master in the shop I worked in during college. A week ago I had a chance at a EPS with all 10s Record and Zip 606. It was the black with red/green/white stripes. At 3K it seemed like a pretty good deal...but I just had to have my first one with the little guy on the top tube. All the better that he has one arm up. 

Yours is to die for. I would not have thought about the white tape/seat. Looks very classy. I'll probably have several incarnations till I find just the right amount of orange, blue and white bits.

I am a bit of a novice at the C40 history, but thought I read somewhere that the HP came to be in 2003 with aluminum BB while the 2004 got a Ti insert. Not sure that it really matters but the seller thinks mine is Ti so I was thinking 2004. Did they make them into 2005 or was it all the C50 by then?

Tracking number say Friday delivery. My 16th anniversary. Hope the wife doesn't mind sharing time with the new frame at the dinner table.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rplace13 said:


> I knew you were kidding about Ride-Fly. After you posted that I read a few of his posts...not to worry his is out there. I have been after a Colnago since the early 90s when we got a Master in the shop I worked in during college. A week ago I had a chance at a EPS with all 10s Record and Zip 606. It was the black with red/green/white stripes. At 3K it seemed like a pretty good deal...but I just had to have my first one with the little guy on the top tube. All the better that he has one arm up.
> 
> Yours is to die for. I would not have thought about the white tape/seat. Looks very classy. I'll probably have several incarnations till I find just the right amount of orange, blue and white bits.
> 
> ...


Congrats rplace13!!! I was looking at that frame, admiring its beauty! But I did not bid on it because I have my sights set on a 55 and yours is a 56. I know, only 7mm difference in top tube and 9 mm in head tube. But I want all my Colnagos to fit the same, and handle the same. My 55 Ext C is the BEST handling frame I have ever had. I just love the way Colnagos handle and I don't want to mess it up by going with a different size. 

You will LOVE it too, I am sure!!! Congrats again, and don't forget to post pics of your final build.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmmm, only two bidders on my C40 and if the other one was not you Ride-Fly, then I have to find someone else to blame for jacking my bid up:wink5: It would have been a real bargain at $799. 

This will be my first bike in a long time with a slightly longer top tube. I typically ride a 54/54 seat/TTube. Colnagos are a bit strange (at least to me) with the typical measurement being C to Top of seat clamp. I believe the 56 colnago it right at 54 CtC with a bit longer top tube. It is always harder to find 120 and 130 stems maybe this one will set up easier.

At any rate I am looking forward to a slightly different set up. I am not racing any more and my thinking is that it is possible to get the right fit on a few different frames as long as you mess with the other parts.

Friday can't come soon enough...but that will only be part of it. Don't think I will be able to stand the next week or two while I gather all the parts and build it up. Speaking of parts, what a PITA that 28.0 seatpost is. And how can the seller not keep the seatpost with the frame on one that strange. Like selling wheels with out skewers...that always pisses me off too.


Not that any of you probably care but everyone like bike pix. Here is a couple of years old shot of my daily ride. I'll be taking the parts off of it for the C40. Changes beyond what you see are Eurus wheels over the Zonda and Deda Alanera integrated bar/stem along with a few more red bits and pieces.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey one more quick C40 question. I have heard/read not so great things about the seatpost clamp. What dia. is it? I might order a blue or orange one if I can find one. If not perhaps a Campy. Anyone have any suggestions on anything specific?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

we are all happy with your buy rplace13

but please stop posting those ugly frames in this forum kthkx


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just makes you appreciate your/my colnago that much more.:blush2: Hey at least the parts are Italian


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Garage*

Hey Salsa forget about the bike he wanted to brag about his garage door backdrop, soon to be coverde with a LX10 2002~3 C40...................


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

rplace13 said:


> Hey one more quick C40 question. I have heard/read not so great things about the seatpost clamp. What dia. is it? I might order a blue or orange one if I can find one. If not perhaps a Campy. Anyone have any suggestions on anything specific?


31.8 or 32 mm will work


----------

